
Unix: Making Computers Easier to Use (1982) [video] - bluetomcat
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvDZLjaCJuw
======
byoung2
I was in diapers when that was filmed, but it's amazing how much of that still
applies in my day-to-day work.

